# Imprimir en espejo con pcb wizard



## splinter666 (Dic 7, 2010)

muy buenas,alguien sabria decirme por que cuando imprimo el pcb creado en mirror me desaparece el area coper?
si le doi a imprimir tal como me lo crea el programa,o sea sin espejo me respeta el area coper
gracias de antemano


----------



## VAMAFE (Ene 24, 2011)

Coge el pbc con un capturador de pantalla lo copias, lo copias en el programa Paint que esta en el accesorios de Windos te vas a imagen y voltear horizontalmente, te saldra el pbc invertido. Un saludo


----------

